# Bmossin 2021 Journal



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Figured I would get this started while it is an unprecedented 9 degrees in DFW.

I am really worried about the dormant Tifgrand I put down in November and December of 2020. The local course agronomist was able to swing buy and suggested I ice it in like they do the greens, so that's what I did. A few more days of record lows so hopefully this helps with minimizing winter kill.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I hope it makes it. It's crazy what's happening in Texas. Curious to see what happens.


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 27, 2021)

Nice pics. hope it warms up for ya.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Well it's warming up...will see how things look in a month or so.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Sprayed some revolver today to kill out my section where I dabbled with rye, and also some
Other areas of the yard just to get rid of the weeds.



Added one more pallet of sod and put that down and then also rolled it out. Really hoping everything comes back from the freeze we had.


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

What type of sod did you lay down?

Hoping it all works out for you.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

@monsonman it is Tifgrand


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Past two weekends have been pretty busy.

Got 5 yards of river rock delivered to put around our pool bed instead of mulch as well as around 60 bags of red lava rocks.

Pulled out about 5 trees that did not make it past the freeze.











This weekend was able to get my scalp in on the front and backyard where my rye was a disaster, although I will say it looks better now than it has all season.

Still haven't mowed the new sod, but there is some Bermuda starting to make its way through.

Finished off the rock project around the pool.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

I bet you are sore after moving all that rock.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

@Necrosis Doing stuff over two weekends was the way to go. Last Sunday a buddy brought his cart over for about 2.5Hrs and that helped a TON. I probably had less then a yard left to move by the time he left. What sucks is the way to get to my backyard from the drive you go downhill, then back uphill to get to the back yard.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Ended up doing another scalp and dethatch on the front yard...and finally mowed the Tifgrand with the GM1000. Also, the rose bushes are poppin!

Can I start using Celsius or Certainty on my new sod yet?


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

I used celsius and certainty pretty early on my sod. Didn't have any issues. Though I spot sprayed.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Tifgrand is coming along. I am planning on scalping it hard and burying it in sand around the July 4th weekend. It is too bumpy to get a good cut with the Toro or the Deere since I keep scalping.

Where I am not scalping it, the canopy is thick and dense. Should be an awesome turf once I get it to where I want..


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Did some scalping and sanding this past weekend.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

The Tifgrand is coming through the sad as well as the other parts of the yard. All in all been pretty satisfied. Will surely need more sand next year. Front is coming in nicely and the driveway drop off is also filling in.

The nutsedge in the Tifgrand though is ridiculous so will get some dismiss down tonight ideally.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Took the Deere to the Tifgrand this weekend…avoided the spots where sand was still heavy.

Popped the reel drive chain off in the process with two strips left to cut go figure.







The front and side hill are recovering. I went a little heavy on an iron app in my TNex mix.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

The Grand is looking better and better. Still some
filling in to do but I'm really happy with the choice. 








The front keeps getting better as well. Another app of TNex is due tonight.


----------

